# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Nile sust Fake.

## djoc

I tried taking some pics of the sust i bought but the camera phone im using is horrible. Anyway im still going to try and get the pics up but for the time being, my question is, I have 20 amps of nile co sust each one has the batch #90075 exp 04/06, the lettering dosent scratch off either  :Hmmmm:  . The only thing thats stressing me out is that where it says 250mg theres no / or 1ml written after the 250mg. Everything elses looks great but Im not sure about this one little thing. Is this normal? Does anyone have these same ones or tried them???

----------


## Grizzly420

please post some pics

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Yes, please try and post some pics.

Secondly, Niles are heavily faked. Exact knockoffs. You may want to stay clear of them.

Third, 20 amps isn't much for a cycle. You may want to post in the steroid questions forum for advice on a proper cycle. Make sure to tell your stats and cycle history.

 :Cheers:

----------


## djoc

I know this pic suscks but its the only cam I have. As far as my cycle history, this would be my third cycle in 3 years. I started out this cycle with 30mg of dbol ed for 3weeks and 500ml of sust a week.Im on week 6 with the sust. Im 26 6'1 230 20%bf.. Anyway I hope this pic works

----------


## MuckDog

nada

----------


## djoc

I took the pic with my phone, sent it to my email but I cant seem to get it to work  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Seajackal

Go advanced post and try manage attachments you can upload the pics from your
computer it's just a matter of finding them.

----------


## djoc

This pics blurry but its all I could get.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Sorry...pic doesn't help.

----------


## djoc

Ya the pic sucks, Ill just wait till I get a better camera..  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## MichaelCC

> Ya the pic sucks, Ill just wait till I get a better camera..


try to describe what is written on the amps, how it's looks like, oil color, expiracy date, etc ... it can help untill better pictures come.

----------


## djoc

Ok I'll try to describe the amps as best I can. Each have a green ring going all the way around the part where you snap it, suatanon is written in capital letters, Organon is written inside the circle (it dosent touch the circle), right under the circle 250 mg is written, under that it says NILE co, under that the it says B 90075, and last but not least EXP. 4/06. The color of the oil is white with a slight yellow tinge but not much, the lettering dosent scratch off no matter how hard I try. Some of the shots Ive taking hurt like a bitch, and a couple dont. Thats about all I can think of.

----------


## Geriguy

Absolutely fake!!!
90075 means that the amp was produced in 2000. Than the exp should be 2003...

----------


## djoc

Whats the deal with the batch number how does that work? Would this just be a placebo effect Im getting off this sust then????  :Hmmmm:

----------


## djoc

Ok this is the last post I'll make on this subject I promise.  :Wink/Grin:  Anyway I finnaly found pics of my sust in the steriod manufactures pics. They are identical ! absolutley identical to the ones in PTby Jasons pics that he is showing in his attached thumbs in the sustanon 250 thread. So I can rest a little easy now. Hopefully...

----------


## Geriguy

niles lot numbers always start with 9
the second number is the year of the production (yours is 0 => prod date: 2000)
2000 and before the Niles where allways good for 3 years to use. In 2002 and 2003 they changes the consumptiontime to 2 years and eleven month. In 2004 they changes to 4 years. But it was NEVER 6 years!!! If you don't believe me, I can attach pictures.

----------


## Geriguy

So if your niles lot is 90075 and it will expire in 2006 it is FAKE FOR SURE.
It can contain some active ingredients (sterility?), but it is still a counterfeit.

----------


## djoc

So are the pics of sust in the steriod by manufacture fakes then??  :Hmmmm:  If you go to steriod by manufacture then scroll down to sustanon 250 click on it then theres about 20 different pics of sust. There are the niles in there with the same exp 04/06 and batch 90075. I dont meen to be annoying Im just confused..

----------


## Geriguy

I never seen these kind of amps.
Maybe it is an old style??
Put those pictures here, and wait for more opinions

----------


## djoc

If you need to see a pic refer to 18th post  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## djoc

hey I was wondering if one of you guys could do me a favor and go into the steriod by manufacture forum and check the sustanon 250 thread and tell what they think of the niles with b#90075 exp04/06. Those are the guys I have. It would be much apreciated  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Grizzly420

All i know is that i will never never buy this type of sus ever,never,ever,never, so i dont go thruough this. I know how it is with just the normas hellas and also never again to many others with no worries. I might be a newbie but I learn very quick.

----------


## djoc

Hey i got these pics to work so Im gonna try and post them. Does anybody have an opinion on these?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Seajackal

As Geriguy stated above it's definitly fake!  :Frown:

----------


## toolman

Not even good fakes bro, and there are many good looking fakes of Niles. Call your source for a refund.

----------


## toolman

100% fakes

----------


## djoc

What I dont understand is that I took those pics from the steriod manufactures forum, which to my understanding were all real.?

----------


## toolman

> What I dont understand is that I took those pics from the steriod manufactures forum, which to my understanding were all real.?


You'r right, I just saw that after you mentioned it. Someone should correct that error. They are absolutely not real. They are missing several key elements.

----------


## djoc

Well this sucks the big one  :Frown:  The sh*tty thing is I started taking these goddamn things a while ago cause I thought they checked out on the steriod manu... forum. The only reason I started to ask about them was because of all the nile sust questions as of late.ahhhhhhhh When I go back home for Christmas for a couple days Im gonna have a talk with buddy  :Nutkick:

----------


## lifter05

sorry to get off topic but how do u post pics, when it says to enter formated text or something

----------


## MichaelCC

"DJOC" - I'm sorry for your loss, but your Susta is 100% fake.

----------


## MichaelCC

"DJOC" - like many guys above wrote before it's fake.
BTW - why did you open 2 threads with the same susta ?

----------


## ...medX...

Very poor fake...

----------


## ...medX...

...and again, fake

----------


## djoc

I didnt mean to open 2 threads i screwded it up some how?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## djoc

Do any of you guys know what would have been in these things As far as active ingredients? just wondering cause all of the shots that I did take hurt like a bitch. And this will be my last post on this subject I promise.

----------


## toolman

No way anyone can know. Chances are they put a ton of ba in it to make sure it does not infect anyone and that is what stings. However stop using it and consider yourself very lucky you did not get an infection. Nothing worse than having an abcess drained.

----------


## Seajackal

> What I dont understand is that I took those pics from the steriod manufactures forum, which to my understanding were all real.?


You may have seen so many pics of there were posted in 2002 or so by
that time they didn't have Roid Pics Forum Team and our knowledge about
spoting fakes cuz by that time the fakes were not so flooded as they are
now a days. Thanks for the hint bro I'm gonna take it off of the scene now!
I'm sorry for your loss bro, as for the substances inside it, it's pretty much
test prop as it's cheap and it will hurt like a bitch so noone would susTpect
of that SusP?  :Wink:

----------


## 956Vette

Keep up the great work guys  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Seajackal

Hehe Thanks Vette!  :7up:

----------


## Seajackal

> I didnt mean to open 2 threads i screwded it up some how?


Now you don't see it... :Wink: 
I'm sending this to fake pics.  :Frown:

----------


## djoc

Thanks for all the input guys.. Well I hope I'll have better luck next time. Goddamn scammers :Icon Pissedoff:

----------

